# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  Stay.Solar, renewables, solar energy, Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@staysolar8417

twitter.com/StaySolar

linkedin.com/company/stay-solar

President - Don Hicks

Founder and Principal Visionary - Paul Droege

----------


## Airicist

Stay Solar

Published on Apr 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Stay Solar on KRQE

Published on Apr 16, 2015

----------

